# Post your Steam ID :3



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 5, 2009)

So hey everyone, i'm pretty sure this has been posted, but since the thread must be far from now, why not create another!

So post your steam id with the game you usualy play or own ^^

So mine is: http://steamcommunity.com/id/wolvessoulz
Feel free to add me at anytime.

And i usualy play ->
Team Fortress 2
Counter-Strike:Source
Call Of duty 4:Modern Warface

And sometime ->
Gmod10
Goldeneye 007 source

Now your turn :3

(I will add everyone of you >:3, but i think i already got some of you x3)


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Mar 6, 2009)

Hehe, mine's YaoiLoverMikey, usually under the nickname "The Raging Russian" I play Left 4 Dead and Counter-Strike: Source, and when I can get it I'll definetly be playing TF2 so I'll send you a request. ^^


----------



## Rayne (Mar 6, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/trsickles

The Rayne can mostly be seen in TF2, having his skull perforated or his fur set ablaze by Runefox and his roommate respectively. :<


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 6, 2009)

Hackfox2484


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 6, 2009)

southtownjr2

I play mostly TF2 or GMod, I also make maps. =D


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Mar 6, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/freecakepsd
And I usually play ->
Cod4
TF2
Fallout3

But I have lot of games, so ask me and I will play with you... ^^


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 6, 2009)

b_g42

See signature for more information.


----------



## fivecrazyfurries (Mar 6, 2009)

gunnyguru
Tf2 is my usual poison, although I venture into mods and the holy Gmod occasionally.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's mine http://steamcommunity.com/id/NewfDraggie

I usually play:
Team Fortress 2
Red Orchestra (Most realistic game -ever- and it looks good, plays good, and is a fun WWII FPS)
Counter-Strike: Source
Call Of duty 4:Modern Warfare
Day of Defeat: Source
Left 4 Dead
Gmod10
Half Life 2: DM (I own it, but haven't played it much, if at all)


----------



## Takun (Mar 6, 2009)

www.steamcommunity.com/id/takundog

I only have Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 6, 2009)

[nW][BOOM]Impasse

I mostly play Left 4 Dead, but I tried out TF2 recently. I was a bit wary of TF2 before as it's such a complex game and if I even tried to play I'd just get owned leaving the spawn area, but I did pretty well as a Pyro.

EDIT: ID is *transitional* (see following post)


----------



## Aestuo (Mar 6, 2009)

By the way, you need to post your account name (the one you use to login), not your current friend's list player name.  The "add a friend" searches by account name.  You could also link your Steam Community page, which is much easier.  I just thought that I would make this apparent.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 7, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006841308
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Gfang

I guess I'm not special enough for my id to be in my community page url :c

And TF2 for now. Maybe I'll get on L4D sometime soon.

(edit - my new url^)


----------



## Impasse (Mar 7, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006841308
> 
> I guess I'm not special enough for my id to be in my community page url :c
> 
> And TF2 for now. Maybe I'll get on L4D sometime soon.



Edit your profile and you'll see a box for "Custom profile URL" or something like that.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 7, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Edit your profile and you'll see a box for "Custom profile URL" or something like that.



Ah! Thank you!

good thing I don't have NOOB written all over me right now...


----------



## Kanin (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm http://steamcommunity.com/id/lord_kanin, but I'll only and you once I've played you. Each is easy because I play almost every valve game.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 7, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> good thing I don't have NOOB written all over me right now...



*Shoots you in the face with a crawket.*

Close enough.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 7, 2009)

Meep, added most of you x3


----------



## Estidel (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine is Estidel, quite the stretch I know.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 7, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/tentastic/home

w00tz steam!


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 8, 2009)

Rayne said:


> *Shoots you in the face with a crawket.*
> 
> Close enough.



Fair enough.. give me another week or two, and you won't be able to say that ;3


----------



## Kajet (Mar 8, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Kajet

Don't really know how much I'll be on steam though.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 8, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/01001100
Gore warning for my icon.

L4D and TF2.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 8, 2009)

My steam ID is ForestFox91 same as FA ID and I play Left 4 Dead I would love to play some time with any of you!


----------



## Kryn (Mar 8, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/pwningstick
I have *every* valve game released plus GTA IV and UT3.


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 8, 2009)

Clicky


----------



## Dusty (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey I think I accidentily ignored your invite   Could you resend it?

EDIT: NVM


----------



## Doubler (Mar 8, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Tribler/
A fairly incidental player. Mostly Audiosurf, L4D and whatever else I happen to enjoy


----------



## Thunder_pants (Mar 8, 2009)

thunder_pants_face

I play Counter Strike: Source, mainly. Other games are being lamer.


----------



## Fourward (Mar 10, 2009)

mine is fourward, and I usually play CS:S, TF2, and L4D. if someone wants to play with me, you are more than welcome to, but one thing. I like to actually enjoy the game rather than beating it, so I might frustrate you with alot of stupid stuffs I do :3


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 10, 2009)

mcninchr
I occasionally play TF2, CS:S, or L4D. By occasionally I mean like you'll only see me online for an hour each week. =/


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 10, 2009)

culmor30, have most source games.


----------



## Dranslin (Mar 11, 2009)

If anyone wants to play with me my steam is simply Dranslin. I normally play TF2 on the furry pound or Cciscool servers, will sometimes play CS:S on public servers. One thing to note, I share this acct with my brother so if the name Battrea shows up, 's not me.


----------



## Dezi37 (Mar 13, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Dezi37
I'm rather new to steam but I like gmod10 and tf2


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 15, 2009)

[FA]CrispSkittlez

Mostly play Audiosurf in spare time, but TF2 on occasion.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmm, can't recall it right now, i'll check tomorrow on the other comp.


----------



## kamunt (Mar 16, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kamunt

I'm the only Kamunt that I know. :3 I own the entirety of the Orange Box, HL2M, CS:S, L4D, Audiosurf, HL, HL:BS, HL:OF and TFC. I suck at CS:S, though, so I usually just run around trying to knife people. :wink: FEAR THE BOX FULL OF AIDS!!!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 16, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/darktalbain64
There we go, i'll be adding people i know.


----------



## Loarx12 (Mar 17, 2009)

Toxin Tractor reporting, i am normaly on tf2 or comand and conquer. 
http://steamcommunity.com/id/lorax12


----------



## Rayne (Mar 17, 2009)

Loarx12 said:


> Toxin Tractor reporting, i am normaly on tf2 or comand and conquer.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/lorax12



Oh god, you're the heavy that always splatters my brains all over the place.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 17, 2009)

Loarx12 said:


> Toxin Tractor reporting, i am normaly on tf2 or comand and conquer.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/lorax12



 SNIPER STOP SNIPING!
Oh god I complain too much, but it's all fun, even dieing in that game is hilarious.

Where you there yesterday when this Chimmy guy was bragging aobut how good he was, begging me to go sniper; I went sniper and did pretty good against him, but he was spy. D:


----------



## Loarx12 (Mar 17, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> SNIPER STOP SNIPING!
> Oh god I complain too much, but it's all fun, even dieing in that game is hilarious.
> 
> Where you there yesterday when this Chimmy guy was bragging aobut how good he was, begging me to go sniper; I went sniper and did pretty good against him, but he was spy. D:


 ya i was there... poor guy was drunk off his ass... but hey it was a good game and i had fun


----------



## Darth GW7 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/darthlife

Most played:
Garry's Mod
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl
Left 4 Dead (Occasionally)

List of games:
Grand Theft Auto 1, GTA 2, GTA 3, GTA VC, GTA SA, Half Life Source, Half Life Blue Shift, Half Life Opposing force, Half Life 2, HL2 Episode 1, HL2 Episode 2, HL2: Lost Coast, HL + HL2 Deathmatch, Garry's Mod 11, Portal, Team Fortress 2, Counter Strike: Source, Left 4 Dead, STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl, Sam and Max all Season 1, most SourceMods.

I only ever play the same few over and over


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 17, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ladyonakedness

Don't ask because I dunno. I play Team Fortress 2, Unreal Tournament 3 and Left 4 Dead.

Also, my laptop's AC adapter is being replaced, so it'll be a while until I'm on Steam again.

EDIT:  Of course the day I type this, my AC adapter comes in the mail.


----------



## Surgat (Mar 17, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Surgat


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 17, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Deskais/
TF2 only


----------



## Elv02 (Mar 18, 2009)

Heh, Steam is the only thing I pretty much use to game...
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Elv02 *

I usually stick to these:
*
Source SDK
Half Life 2 Episode 2
Left 4 Dead
Counter Strike
Gmod*

And sometimes play:

*Day of Defeat
Half Life (Who can't love a classic?)
Half Life 2
Portal (The cake is a lie)
Audiosurf
Half Life 2 Deathmatch

Feel free to add me if you want. I'm up to a round of Deathmatch anyday!


----------



## Seiiki (Mar 21, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Kexx

CS:S
TF2
Trying to get L4D, but I has no money. XD

Ask to play any time.


----------



## Kuraggo (Apr 1, 2009)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/sLi09

I bought the orange box a few weeks ago, and i still think that it's the best thing i've ever bought. 

The games i play quite often:

-Team Fortress 2
-Insurgency (Very good game, it's a free mode in case you haven't played, realistic fps)
-Goldeneye Source

I also have and sometimes play CS and DoD.

If i had CS:S i would play lots of that, hopefully in a few weeks i'll have it. I also want L4D but i guess that one is further down the road.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Apr 1, 2009)

here's me

i play on the furry pound tf2 servers a lot, i use a different username but have the same icon !

edit: i play tf2, l4d, RA3/C&C3 (i will cram scorpions into your butt it does not matter which game), and other stuff


----------

